# Music for "Shag Halloween" party?



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

For those not familiar with the artist Shag, he's known for his retro-style artwork, and more importantly, his work for Disneyland's Haunted Mansion 40th anniversary event. I love his "werewolf sipping a martini/devil in a fez" -type of stuff, so I'm taking the theme and running with it for this year's party. Kinda different for me, but that's why I like it.

So for music, I've got some Sinatra (Witchcraft), Belafonte (Banana Boat Song), Dean Martin (Blue Moon), Brian Setzer's cover of Mack the Knife, and for fun, Pat Boone's swanky version of Metallica's "Enter Sandman". Otherwise, I'm not finding too much stuff. Any suggestions? Thankx gang.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow, sounds like a great idea! As far as I can tell there does not seem to be a great halloween cocktail lounge compilation cd out at the moment.(I have all the Christmas sets & love them!)... they need to come out with a halloween one.

*Songs you could use:*

*Mel Torme* "Old Black Magic"

*Frank Sinatra *"I’ve Got You Under My Skin" 

*Squirrel Nut Zippers* "Hell" (more swing but will work) MP3 @ Amazon

*What I did find @ AMAZON:*

*The Moon-Rays* have a couple of "Ghoul" themed retro-surf music albums, songs can buy as MP3s.

*Halloween Lounge by Crystal Theory* (no clips, so research around for some sound sample clips to make sure it's good)

*Are You Dead Yet by The Necro Tonz* (again no clips, could be more swing than cocktail lounge..double check)

*Zainy Halloween Volume 1* (MP3 not music but a retro Halloween radio show, mihgt be cool to add a few clips from here)

View attachment 11365


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey *BTM*,

One last suggestion...

Check out *Frankie Stein and His Ghouls* on Amazon (available as a cd or MP3s) _hard-to-find_ vintange retro music with Halloween sound effects.

http://www.amazon.com/Ghoul-Music-Shock-Terror-Fear/dp/B0014OTO6M/ref=dm_cd_album_lnk


Have fun!  *H1*


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

The Misfits did a great album called "Project 1950" with lots of standards... not sure if it would work, but I love it. 

Check out the HorrorPops and Necromantix - they are psychobilly bands that tend to have quite a few creepy fun songs that have a 1950s sound with a bit of crazy:

*HorrorPops*
Ghouls
Walk Like a Zombie
What's Under My Bed
Psychobitches Outta Hell


*Necromantix*
Dead Girls Don't Cry
Monster Movie Fan
Where Do Monsters Go
Dead Moonwalking



*Standards (played at our Hallowedding):*

Louie Prima with Keely Smith - That Old Black Magic (GREAT version!)

Billie Holliday - Jeepers Creepers

Screamin' Jay Hawkins - I Put A Spell On You

Frank Sinatra - Witchcraft

Ben E. King with The Drifters - This Magic Moment


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

Ouuuu, new stuff to check out - thankx! The only one you listed that I already have is "Hell", so I really appreciate the suggestions. Gonna go over to Amazon right now.
Thankx again!


----------

